# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forestería  Queñua o quinual (Polylepis spp.)

## Yoel Coz

Vendo esquejes de quinual o queñua  Esquejes de quinual, el millar a S/. 200.00También propago quinual por acodos de acuerdo al tamaño requerido, especial para jardines previo).Brindo asesoramiento en instalación en campo definitivo de quinual.  
Algunas características del quinual: Mide de 1 a 5 metros de altura.Tronco normalmente torcido, con varios tallos y con abundante ramificaciónLa corteza es de color roja o marrón amarillento brillanteSus hojas están compuesto de tres foliolos de color verde claro o verde oscuro brillante.Crece entre 2,600 a más de 4,000 msnm, siendo una especie resistente a las bajas temperaturas y granizadas.No es exigente a suelo de calidad.
Atte. 
Ing. Yoel Coz
Cel: 928605245
Email: ycozteodoro@gmail.com o melvinagro@hotmail.com Temas similares: Fotos de quinual en vivero y en campo definitivo Venta de plantones de polylepis

----------


## benjamin jara

Por el nombre cientifico,,entoces el nombre comun es Quehuina por lo tanto el campo cultivado con este arbusto precioso es Quehuinal... Gracias

----------


## Búfala

Hola Yoel:  Mi nombre es Adriana Celli, y te realicé una consulta por mail, que lo saqué de este post. ¿Ese mail está vigente? ¿O tenés otro? Estamos en contacto. Muchas gracias, Salu2 Adriana.

----------

